# spear fishing near the bob sykes



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

My brother moved down here a few months ago with his scuba stuff and what not, im an occasional snorkeler for starts, time money etc. A guy at work told him about a pile of rocks and cement drainage tubes off the metal sea wall that protects the marina behind the portifino medical spa at the gulf breeze side of the bob sykes. I believe theres a ton of crap down there and its about 20 feet deep but before the weekend gets here and he gets to itchy to dive whats the laws about that? 



Hes a strong swimmer and knows the scuba, not deep enough to worry about decompression etc and has a florida fishing license but i dont want his first experience with FWC to go south.


----------

